# The Wheel



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Gemlux


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

https://www.gemlux.com/shop/stainless-steel-boat-steering-wheel/steering-3spoke


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gemlux X3


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/edson-comfort-grip-16”.72544/

LTLL, my finder's fee is 5%


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

So what IS the deal with Edson wheels?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/edson-comfort-grip-16”.72544/
> 
> LTLL, my finder's fee is 5%


16” is larger than average for a skiff no?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a 13” Edson special ops comfort grip on my Vantage. Love the wheel. Spec’d the same wheel for my EVOx build but I didn’t realize it was 3x the cost of the Gemlux.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2020)

Surffshr said:


> So what IS the deal with Edson wheels?


They are very very nice quality wheels! They are also an old company that has one of the reputations of being the finest quality so... they are pricey like all “good” things.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 16” is larger than average for a skiff no?


Yes 16" is too big. 

13 1/2"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hate to pop that bubble, but these are all over ebay with various suppliers and mfgs. ranging from $35-$75.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Steel-13-1-2-Boat-Steering-Wheel-3-Spoke-with-5-8-Nut-Tapered-Knob/172710491995?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131003132420&meid=3221cc64734443a0b22eff7033fd3f3f&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=152163594483&itm=172710491995&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



jay.bush1434 said:


> I have a 13” Edson special ops comfort grip on my Vantage. Love the wheel. Spec’d the same wheel for my EVOx build but I didn’t realize it was 3x the cost of the Gemlux.


You don't think Gemlux is buying these as they get orders and marking them up 3X as much as they pay for them too! 



It's a messed up world out there folks!


----------



## Playin thru (Nov 8, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> https://www.gemlux.com/shop/stainless-steel-boat-steering-wheel/steering-3spoke


Perfect


----------



## Playin thru (Nov 8, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> So what IS the deal with Edson wheels?[/QUOT
> 
> They start at over $500 hun


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Edson mills a wheel out of one billet. The sub 100$ wheels are welded. The cheapest ones are hollow. Gemlux makes a gorgeous wheel. Those bellocas are slick. All of them steer boats both left AND right. But only Edson makes you more attractive, makes your boss give you a raise, cleans your house, and chips in for gas money.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Belloca-https://www.gemlux.com/shop/stainless-steel-boat-steering-wheel/steering-belloca


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Also if you call Gemlux and tell them you came from the hull truth they take a healthy discount. It’s between 10-20% off.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 16” is larger than average for a skiff no?


Wouldn't be the first time someone added an accessory to a microskiff to make it look bigger than it actually is. That counterweight would make it less tippy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Wouldn't be the first time someone added an accessory to a microskiff to make it look bigger than it actually is. That counterweight would make it less tippy.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered a lewmar wheel the other day for a customer an was super happy with it. I'm goint to replace my cheap amazon wheel with one vey soon.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> Edson mills a wheel out of one billet. The sub 100$ wheels are welded. The cheapest ones are hollow.


 With as little pressure that is put on the hyd steering on a 60-70hp whatever OB you got, I don't think it'd matter. It's not like it's used to turn off a city block water main.












Lowtidelowlife said:


> All of them steer boats both left AND right. But only Edson makes you more attractive, makes your boss give you a raise, cleans your house, and chips in for gas money.


Humm....  I can save the money, give it to my wife and I'll get the same results, including getting my oil changed.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Water Bound said:


> Belloca-https://www.gemlux.com/shop/stainless-steel-boat-steering-wheel/steering-belloca


That is a sweet looking wheel tho!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I want a gold steering wheel. Someone needs to offer that as a powder coat option.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> I want a gold steering wheel. Someone needs to offer that as a powder coat option.


Bro, I found one for you!









https://www.summitracing.com/parts/grt-841


You can wear a gold necklace to match it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


>


Look, even Smackdaddy can wear one!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> I want a gold steering wheel. Someone needs to offer that as a powder coat option.


Melt down all those hoity toit watches and have one made...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have that 5 spoke rubber dipped wheel but it has an Edson knob...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Melt down all those hoity toit watches and have one made...


Maybe I'll powder coat one if I can find a cheap wheel.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Backwater said:


> With as little pressure that is put on the hyd steering on a 60-70hp whatever OB you got, I don't think it'd matter. It's not like it's used to turn off a city block water main.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but you dm’ed me about buying it. A Casio and a Breitling both tell time. Some people just like nice things.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Backwater said:


>


Mr. T Starter Kit


----------

